# immature?



## LWD (Aug 29, 2013)

Anybody smoke weed like this.. it'd get you super high then you'd come down and almost fall asleep then won't be able to sleep for the rest of that night. Isn't that what immature THC does to you? So I'm told if harvested before the CBD's set in then its basically insomniac weed.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2013)

So you think the plant produces thc all its life and waits till the very end to start making cbd? Hmm interesting theory but I believe the plants genetics have predetermined specific amounts of precursory cannabinoids to be produced all its life. A seedling under microscope has trichs, there are a few different types of trichs. Capitate stalked trichs appear in flower and are most potent but the plant still produces an average of 2% thc from seedling through veg, and its the same ratio as at the end of flower... what changes at the end is aromatic terpenes cyclicize and delta 9 degrades to delta 8 thc and to a lesser extent cbn. Giving you a "dreamy" high


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Aug 29, 2013)

Use Quality seeds or good starts and if grown correctly you'll get stoned to the bone weed. I know I do.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2013)

That's also just as redonkulous... I only grow landrace sativas, I have 1 that each toke feels like pure adrenaline going into your lungs. Its very high in thcv with almost no cbd if it has any at all..heart pounding sweaty palm goodness( can induce extreme anxiety). I also have some that are very psychedelic again almost no thc but high in thc and cbc, very psychedelic and dream like....I'm going to assume you've only smoked today's hybrids and never a true sativa


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2013)

redonkulous 

re.donk'u.lous adj.

1. significantly more absurd than ridiculous to an almost impossible extreme; without possibility of serious consideration.

2. fitted to excite absolute ridicule; intentionally crazy and silly; completely absurd and laughable.

"redonkulous" - as first popularized by the fictional character Seth Cohen on FOX's The O.C.

George W. Bush is the most redonkulous person in the world.

The first Bush administration was ridiculous. This second one is just redonkulous.



Hehe  thought that was funny........sorry I'm sure y'all don't care


----------



## LWD (Aug 29, 2013)

Well yeah generally we'll take a hybrid for example, they don't start producing CBD's until later in flowering like when all trichs are turning amber. check the following quote by mrCRC420



mrCRC420 said:


> Hello LWD. Actually, the verdict is definitely IN! Marijuana CAN Help You Sleep. However, you should be looking for an indica variety of marijuana; they are lower in psychoactive THC and higher in medicinally beneficial cannabinoids like CBD. CBD is a compound known to alleviate inflammation, suppressing hunger (counteracts thc munchies), and (here it is) helps you sleep! Now; there's another edge to this weed-sword. Let's say you find yourself some Grand Daddy Purp (aka Purple Urkle); well you'll get super stoned, very relaxed, couch-locked, and it'll help you sleep - Indica. However; if you were to grow some GDP and harvest it early you'll have a different experience. Basically, the trichomes on your GDP have not had a chance to mature yet and create a high level of CBDs, additionally, the THC that is on your plant is VERY psychoactive; giving you an uplifting sativa-like high; not what you want. If you want buds that will help you SLEEP. You should wait until all or most of your trichomes have turned AMBER this means that your plants are very mature (like a almost over-ripe banana that you'd still eat) and the CBDs have had a great chance to develop - and the THC has calmed-the-fuck-down; if you give a plant a few extra weeks after all the hairs have turned brown, the THC will also begin to convert to CBN which has very similar qualities to CBD. You won't get "high" but you'll get "medicated" and fall asleep. Medical Marijuana holmes. GL


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes well unfortunately he's wrong.... I was just being polite when I said "I believe" ....I don't want to go into details this late. But im fully aware of how the plant synthesizes each cannabinoid

That's Dr qwiz by the way


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the plant, just how your react


----------



## jap2020 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just one of those strains that put u in a coma aftwrwords hate it


----------

